# [SOLVED] Please help with a good Folder Lock software



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

Hi guys, I've tried Folder Lock to lock my files but I realize that it doesn't work at all, has many bugs. I've tested out it's protection, but it doesn't have any! I try to search for files that I put in the locker, and it was visble! That's not security at all.. So I was wondering is there any good software out there to lock my folder or hide it? without it being visible if someone go to the search box from windows. Thank you for your help


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Please help with a good Folder Lock software*

Hello :wave:

Do you want to lock/hide the folders/files from other users? across the network? or on the same user?


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Please help with a good Folder Lock software*

hi there, well im the only one that uses the pc. but sometimes my friends come over, and I do work with excel and stuff, I dont want them to see my personal information. What I mean is that is there a good encryption, folder lock that is reliable to lock or hide your folder and files? I thought that folder lock was really good before, until I tested it out. all it does is password protect to the locker, but thats useless if ppl can find stuff in your locker all they need to do is use the search from windows. Any recommendations of a good program?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Please help with a good Folder Lock software*

You want something that encrypts the folders. Take a look at TrueCrypt, I think it's the capability you're looking for.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Please help with a good Folder Lock software*

I would vouch for TrueCrypt, it has *many* capabilities and is a very reliable and a peer reviewed, open source software.

There is something other called *AxCrypt* that will encrypt and lock each individual file/folder too that's pretty good. Encryption and hash algorithms used are just as secure.


----------



## askformore (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Please help with a good Folder Lock software*

hi guys, thanks for your help. I've ask many ppl for help in different forums, some ppl suggest BCArchive, Folder Guard. But I think im gonna try TrueCrypt, after reasearching from the website and look at their tutorials and how it work etc. It look promising, once again thanks!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Please help with a good Folder Lock software*

You're welcome.


----------

